# Backpack blowers



## nwmo_aggie (Jan 10, 2016)

I've never had a blower, so not sure how much I need. Going to be using it to clean off farm equip, clean gutters with an extension tube, and use to manage fire lines and make fire breaks in timber during controlled burns. 

Some local guys swear by the Stihl Br 600. Is a bit more than I was hoping to spend, but if that's what it takes, I guess. Looking at the echo 500 and 580, both the same price, so not sure how or why they sell the 500... 

Anyway, how much is enough when moving leaves in the timber?


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 10, 2016)

PB-500 is discontinued and thats the reason for the more powerful one at the same price. It was replaced this fall but you will still see them listed and on dealer shelves while the inventory of them is depleted.


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Jan 10, 2016)

Makes sense. Do they have enough output to accomplish what I want to do?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 10, 2016)

PB-500 comes tuned very lean. The carb has a set of very small screws (about 2mm head, "D" shaped )
embedded deeply in the side.
A real pain in the rear to dig out with a dremal.
Local dealer wouldn't even discuss there being a tool for them.
Also has a weird intake system. Reeds in the port transfer port caps
Another one in the carburetor block. 
It breathes sort of like a strato in that it draws strait air throgh the port reeds.
the reed in the carb block is where the air & fuel mix come from the carb. this feed into the crank case. etc and so on....

Only reason I have this one was it was too cheap priced to walk from at a yard sale.
I'm just using it to play around with in the ports and such.

I've got a picture of one of the screws in this thread. It's a bit chewed up from my clumsy extraction though.
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...backpack-blower-bogs-at-full-throttle.263144/


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 12, 2016)

Have a look at the Shindaiwa EB802T. Needs a muffler mod but by all reports, that is only a couple of screws away.


----------

